# I want a Shiv just so I can...



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Drink out of the frame!!! Specialized thinks of everything


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Can you run it through the dishwasher?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

for tri people it makes a ton of sense, but boy that thing looks really weird.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

impressive


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

That bike looks sick. 


Remind me again why everyone hates on Specialized? Their engineering department is on point.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

dcorn said:


> That bike looks sick.
> 
> 
> Remind me again why everyone hates on Specialized? Their engineering department is on point.


X2...only hope that there is a good way to clean out the reservoir.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

dcorn said:


> That bike looks sick.
> 
> 
> Remind me again why everyone hates on Specialized? Their engineering department is on point.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the bike looks sweet! I would love to have one for the time trial series I am planning on doing. It would definately turn some heads


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

The bike is not UCI legal, so there is always that to consider.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

how do you clean it?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

msg98 said:


> how do you clean it?


There is a cover that pulls out of the top tube. Then you just lift the reservoir out to clean it.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

pretty awesome.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty freaking cool! Damn UCI let the companies continue their innovation..


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

nice aero tri bike. specialized road bikes are ugly though. kinda like too mucho americano design, like mustangs and american suvs. tasteless


----------



## JJMattox (Nov 26, 2011)

*Cleaning a reservoir....*



Natedogz said:


> X2...only hope that there is a good way to clean out the reservoir.


Efferdent tablets. Cleans a reservoir right up.


----------



## JJMattox (Nov 26, 2011)

*I want one.*

I would love to have this bike. Craig Alexander dropped 13 min off his bike split at Kona on this rig. He is one of the most consistent on the bike too so that says a lot.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I would love one of those for TT's...Especially since we don't have to worry about UCI rules here in Oregon


----------

